# From today



## zombiesniper (Jun 20, 2020)

Golden Winged Warbler by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Indego Bunting by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 20, 2020)

Very nice, a little disappointed that you didn't  get a red bird too,  representing all the primary colors is important!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you.

I'll do better next time.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 21, 2020)

Those are both great sightings. I only remember seeing an Indigo maybe a couple times.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 21, 2020)

Good set......


----------



## PJM (Jun 21, 2020)

Nice.  I like the composition in #1


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 21, 2020)

What's this?! Where's my snowy owls? lol! Just kidding, those are some fine pics.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 21, 2020)

Gorgeous. I'm really hoping to find a bunting one day.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you.




pjaye said:


> Gorgeous. I'm really hoping to find a bunting one day.



Next time you're up in the spring/summer we can get you one.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 27, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deal. And if you guys make it down here next May, I'll show you baby barred owls.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 27, 2020)

Sounds like a plan.


----------

